# '67 GTO Gift...



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Everyone,
Glad to have just joined the board. I just purchased a '67 GTO that I'm finishing to surprise my dad with as a gift. He bought a new one back in '67 and lost it because he enlisted in the armed forces during Vietnam and couldn't afford it... He has been so good to so many people (including me) and seems like he's gotten screwed over and over. I planned this for years and I'm very excited to get this to him in the next few months.
I picked up a solid 67 with fresh paint, needs interior, supposedly has fresh engine (389 built) and trans. I plan on buying a salvaged '04-'06 to take interior, engine, trans, rearend, wheels/tires, etc. to put in the '67. I will need a few trim pieces, etc. and would appreciate any advice on websites, etc. to find deals. I know about yearone.
Thanks! Pics to come..


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Also Aimes, OPG, Inline tube for anything brake related. Those GTO seats will need fabricated tracks and wiring if electric to make them work check CrustySacks thread in the archives. The back seats will need fab work to make them fit and look good. Engine/Trans/Rearend will be major undertaking. If its freshly painted and has a good engine in it, why not do the interior back to spec like your dads was when he bought it. 
Used seat cores 200-400
new foams and covers 500
door panels 250
carpet 200
headliner and package tray 200

the look on your dads face when you give it to him.....PRICELESS!

its great what your doing, if you go the resto mod route he may not get to drive it for over a year....stock interior is a weekend project. Wheres my manors....welcome to the Herd...:cheers lots of great advice and knowledgeable people around here jump in and have fun.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

What a caring and terrific thing to do! Welcome to the forum, and please when you "spring it on him", tell him there are lots of folks out here who appreciate his service.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree.....and if you want to save a lot of time and fabrication buy a full interior from one of the LEGENDARY INTERIOR dealers...it will look factory new!:cheers


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! I thought about keeping it as is mechanically and doing the interior stock but, I want to make it a touring/cruiser so he can drive it on long trips if he chooses. I'm gonna try to video it when I give it to him. Will put on youtube... I can fabricate/weld very good and one of my good friends is a good mechanic, we're gonna try to tackle it in 3 months or less.
Thanks Again, will keep yall updated.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

goatcheese said:


> Thanks guys! I thought about keeping it as is mechanically .....


That's my vote... or if it's the orginal engine (which would be a 400, not a 389 in 67), perhaps "save" that one and at least build a real Pontiac for it instead of one of those LSheviy's  --- or stroke the 400 into a 461 that'll make enough torque/power to paste a BIG ol' grin on his face.(that's what I did with my numbers-matching 400 in my 69). Depending on your budget, if it's an automatic then you could consider putting in a Gear Vendors Overdrive --- best of both worlds: neck-snapping torque AND highway cruise-ability.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Goatcheese, you're doing a noble thing, and I shake your hand for it. Excellent. FYI, I've driven GTO's for all of my adult life, and have put 100's of thousands of miles on them. They are reliable, comfortable cars in stock form. I have driven my '67 convertible cross country, to Yellowstone Nat'l park, to the Grand Canyon, etc, several times. I've put 120,000 miles on this car since I bought it back in '83. Currently, it's running its original 400 engine with later vintage lower compression heads, so it runs fine on low octane pump gas, and it has a freeway friendly 2.56 rear gear that lets it run 75mph at 2450 rpm and get over 20mpg at that speed. I'm just saying that an original or mostly original car is much easier to "build", and they really perform well. A simple conversion to lower compression, a disc brake upgrade to the front brakes, and a couple of sway bars, and you basically have a car that drives like a '90's Impala SS, but with way more power and better handling...I won't even mention looks!!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i admire what you are doing for your dad, but i agree with geeteeohguy. long car trips werent invented in 2004. good luck however you do it. pics are a must! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey Jeff, Who told you you were an adult????????:rofl:


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Good crusin' is all in the final gear ratio/cam setup....is it an automatic or stick??:cheers


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Like has been said, what you're doing is terrific BUT..........I bet your Dad would appreciate the car much more in stock form, as he remembers, than a highly modified, skin deep '67 GTO. Obviously I don't know your Dad but I get the impression you're building it more to your liking than his. I could be totally wrong about that, but as an "older" guy that came of age in the 60's muscle car era, I build all my cars as close to original as possible on a limited budget.
If you're really serious about this conversion, check out LS1.com Performance & Technical Information for everything involved with the conversion. 3 months of full time work might get it done but only working evenings and weekends will consume more time. This is a MAJOR undertaking, especially the rear axle transplant, as I don't believe it's wide enough for an A body.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,
I haven't checked this in a few days so forgive my tardiness. After talking with a couple buddies and messing with it a couple times I have decided to give the 389/th400 a chance. It already has hooker headers, edelbrock intake/valve covers/carb, and it all appears to be fresh. I still need to get some mufflers on it, tune it, then really take it for a spin. Some of you had it right about me building it more to my likings .
I'm gonna spray it with a new cream paint that will look very nice. My dad's was cream... I have to get carpet, door panels, some window trim, grills, headlights/buckets, disc brake kit, etc. Any advice on where to look besides ebay, craigslist, or yearone?
Thanks Again, pics coming soon..


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Ames Performance Engineering, Classic GTO Parts, Firebird Parts, and Full Size Pontiac restoration parts.

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts

Performance Years - Your #1 Source for GTO, Firebird, and Classic Pontiac Parts and Accessories

Legendary Auto Interiors

Parts Unlimited

Inline tube The brake plumbing experts

Local swap meets are great to see parts in person. Not sure if the "cheese" part of your user name indicates WI, but the Jefferson swap is April 29-30-May 1. I've been there a couple times and it is HUGE. It takes 2 days to see it all...


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

What a great project. You say it has fresh paint. What color is it now and is it a quality job? Could you post some pictures. It would be fun to watch this come together in pictures and you could present the picture album to your dad. Are you doing this build in your garage? Is it a total supprise for him. Did his original have a 400 or a 4 speed. You could stick (no pun) a Tremec in it and use your weld/fab skills on the tunnel modifications


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Too Many Projects!!!!!
figmoman, It is a total surprise that I'm jumping through hoops to not let him know about it till its done. I am taking pics. It's bright red now but not top quality paint job. Not bad but, a buddy of mine is Very good and probably wont charge me more than a 6 six pack..
His original did have a 400 w/4 speed but as most "older" guys  an automatic will be more enjoyable. 
I'm starting to think I'm gonna have to get my own Goat when I'm done with his. I do have a 4th generation Nova that I drove/raced in high school that's been sitting for over 14 yrs. that I'm planning on jumping on after this.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

good choice to keep it "old school" i am sure it will bring him back a flood of memories, and its much easier to hide a car still attached to its frame.....:cheers


----------



## figmoman (Feb 1, 2011)

Go for the cream paint. There is waaaaaaaaaaaay to many red cars out there.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

goatcheese said:


> Thanks Too Many Projects!!!!!
> figmoman, It is a total surprise that I'm jumping through hoops to not let him know about it till its done. I am taking pics. It's bright red now but not top quality paint job. Not bad but, a buddy of mine is Very good and probably wont charge me more than a 6 six pack..
> His original did have a 400 w/4 speed but as most "older" guys  an automatic will be more enjoyable.
> I'm starting to think I'm gonna have to get my own Goat when I'm done with his. I do have a 4th generation Nova that I drove/raced in high school that's been sitting for over 14 yrs. that I'm planning on jumping on after this.


Hmmmmmmm............I much prefer 4 speeds in my cars, them having been the dominant trans in the muscle car era.

That Nova will be the perfect LSX project. I did a complete aftermarket subframe and LS1/4L60e conversion on a '69 Camaro last summer. Much easier to do all the chassis fabrication with it off the body.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

So my dad came up to Colorado to visit for a few days and I needed to get the Goat to my friends about a 1/4 mile down the road. Had to drive it with open headers through the neighborhood at 9pm . Alternator wasn't charging battery and ran out of gas before getting there but with determination got it done. 
While my dad (Ronnie) was here I pointed out the nice Cream paint on a PT Cruiser and asked him if he thought it would look good on my Nova. He said Pearl White would look better so, looks like we're going with Caddiliac Pearl White! Will look sharp!! Wondering if I should go Black, White, or Red interior? What do yall think? I think the original interior was White but, guess that doesn't matter since it all has to be redone and the exterior will be different.
This weekend we plan on getting the exhaust on, new radiator, set timing, check alternator and take her for a spin.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

i would think black/red, white on white too bright for me. i was looking at that pearl white the other day and wondering how it would look on a vintage car, guess i will get to see....


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm not a fan of Black interior but it will be the best with the Pearl White. Red is just to much contrast for me, but that's just my opinion. '67 Parchment has a pearl luster to it too. It might look good or it might be a nauseating sea of White....:confused
I'll go look at Ultimate GTO and see if there are any white/white car pics.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Didn't find any white/white. How about Blue ?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My buddie's '67 GTO is white on white. Pics are on my photobucket account listed in my '67 thread in the "restoration" catagory.....It looks good to me...the black carpet/dash help break it up. The car has yet to be pinstriped, and it will be a black stripe.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Just scored a deal on 2006 GTO wheels/tires, rearend, driveshaft, disc brakes (front/back) suspension (front/back) for $1000!!!
Gonna have to do some fab work but, couldn't pass it up.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

let the fabrication begin....arty:


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the White/ White look myself


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Measured my new rearend with tires/wheels off the 2005 came up with 70.25 inches.
Measured my space between my rear fenders across the back, came up with 70.25 inces!!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

please post pics when you start fabrication, would love to see how you shoehorn the independent rear end in there....:cheers


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Sounds like a good project for a good reason. I'll be following the build.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yep,.....time to get out the welder and the camera!:cheers


----------



## 151007 (Jul 22, 2009)

goatcheese said:


> So my dad came up to Colorado to visit for a few days and I needed to get the Goat to my friends about a 1/4 mile down the road. Had to drive it with open headers through the neighborhood at 9pm . Alternator wasn't charging battery and ran out of gas before getting there but with determination got it done.
> While my dad (Ronnie) was here I pointed out the nice Cream paint on a PT Cruiser and asked him if he thought it would look good on my Nova. He said Pearl White would look better so, looks like we're going with Caddiliac Pearl White! Will look sharp!! Wondering if I should go Black, White, or Red interior? What do yall think? I think the original interior was White but, guess that doesn't matter since it all has to be redone and the exterior will be different.
> This weekend we plan on getting the exhaust on, new radiator, set timing, check alternator and take her for a spin.


I have a montego cream 67 GTO, and like your dad I don't think the PT Cruiser cream color would look good on a Nova. What I think you should do is ask your father what his color choice would be if it was 1966/67 and he could order a new 67 GTO from the factory.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

He's stuck on pearl white. Anytime I bring up another color it's back to the pearl white. I picked out 4 or 5 different pearl whites and will ask him which one he likes best. His '67 he bought new was cream, that's why I started out with cream.
I scored some very nice black leather buckets (front and back, full power in excellent condition) out of an '02 luxury/sports car. I won't say which one...
Today I got the '06 gto front brakes I sent off a few weeks ago for modification to work on the '67 spindles. Got 2" drop spindles. Hoping the backspacing will work out without ordering spacers. I'll have them on next week with the '06 wheels.
I got the rearend out of the '06 figured out and the main mount/cross member tacked in place and should have it mounted next week also.
I will send pics soon. Can you upload photos on this site or do you have to post them on another site and get the url?


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

I cant wait to see how the IRS fits in the early A body. Its a good thing you are doing for your dad, I can relate. My father in law would probably enjoy the drivability of the modern stuff, but he wants it close to original. He doesnt even want EFI on it, "just throw a carb on it" he says. Part of the allure for them is having a car that sounds and feels like it did when they were young, I can definitely relate to that. Hopefully your project isnt as bad off as Too Many and mine are, saves you lots of time.

I use photobucket to post my pics. They provide links for you and you just paste them in here. They have the [ brackets with img in them and the html already set up. Makes it super easy. Getting enough light in the shop can be a problem, make sure its all well lit. 

The IRS has me thinking I should build my 72 Sport LeMans like that...


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

More to come..


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Goat, You can post pics using the "manage attachments" feature at the bottom of the relpy screen....


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

[/IMG]


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

There's about 4 different links to use on photobucket.. Which one? I would like to just put the one for the album.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

goatcheese said:


> There's about 4 different links to use on photobucket.. Which one? I would like to just put the one for the album.


Copy and paste the address from the top bar in here for the album, but be sure to do it beyond the sign in, or we will be blocked. I don't use photobucket so I can't advise which address to use of the 4. Once I'm in the account, I can figure it out and let you know which one to use to post individual pics. Posting pics on forums can be a little frustrating at first, but once you've got the hang of it, you'll like it...


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

open your photobucket album in a separate window, on the right of the screen where it says "share this album" click once on direct link and it will flash "copied". now just "right click" your mouse in the thread post and select paste.

1966 Tempest pictures by instg8ter - Photobucket

like this

Brian


----------



## Thumpin455 (Feb 17, 2010)

goatcheese said:


> There's about 4 different links to use on photobucket.. Which one? I would like to just put the one for the album.


You can do individual pics with the bottom link if you hover over the one you want. The link with the [ img] and ending with [ /img] but without the spaces is the one you want. I put spaces in it so it doesnt try to make an image.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

GTO pictures by djbeetz - Photobucket

How's this?
Thanks Guys


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

you got it Goat.....now lets see some pics on that Independent rear end mock-up....looking good so far.....:cheers


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Coming soon, Instg8ter! Main mount already in place. Shock and spring perches on the way. Should have it hanging this week. Juggling a lot of things at once here. Had to wait on front brake set up and wheel spacers, drop spindles to drop it down and adjust rearend mounts accordingly. Thanks


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey Guys,
Sorry for the delay! Getting back on it this week. Been super busy the last 6 plus months with work, got married, got my Masters, National Certifications, and we have a baby boy due in June for. Guess that's a good problem... Looking to have it done DONE by end of Aprilish. Updates coming soon.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

goatcheese said:


> Hey Guys,
> Sorry for the delay! Getting back on it this week. Been super busy the last 6 plus months with work, got married, got my Masters, National Certifications, and we have a baby boy due in June for. Guess that's a good problem... Looking to have it done DONE by end of Aprilish. Updates coming soon.


Is that ALL you can accomplish in 6 months....

WOW, you have been VERY busy on several levels...

Congrats on the bride and baby.....life will change dramatically again when he arrives. Get the car done first, you won't have time or energy for the first 9 months of his life either.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

goatcheese said:


> Hey Everyone,
> Glad to have just joined the board. I just purchased a '67 GTO that I'm finishing to surprise my dad with as a gift. He bought a new one back in '67 and lost it because he enlisted in the armed forces during Vietnam and couldn't afford it... He has been so good to so many people (including me) and seems like he's gotten screwed over and over. I planned this for years and I'm very excited to get this to him in the next few months.
> I picked up a solid 67 with fresh paint, needs interior, supposedly has fresh engine (389 built) and trans. I plan on buying a salvaged '04-'06 to take interior, engine, trans, rearend, wheels/tires, etc. to put in the '67. I will need a few trim pieces, etc. and would appreciate any advice on websites, etc. to find deals. I know about yearone.
> Thanks! Pics to come..


many american soldiers left their families and their gtos to serve in vietnam. you must be very proud of him. tell him we are very proud of him too. rickm.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome back and congrats on your accomplishments, wedding and baby...TMP's got that right GET THAT CAR DONE!!!....LOL. there are many of us on here just returning to the hobby after raising our children...sounds like your dad did an outstanding job with you, glad to see you appreciate all that he has done for you, and am sure you will pass that and the car down for many generations.....:cheers


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thx Guys!! Finally getting decent weather here at 9,000 ft. We got over 13 ft. of snow this season!


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Rearend tempted in... Wheels look sharp from the '05! There's a fire a few miles from the house so I figured I'd better get it rolling in case we have to evacuate. I plan on driving it within 2 weeks. If any of you are interested in retro-fitting brakes from newer gto's, camaro's, etc. I can modify them for your gto. Those big red calipers with GTO on them look sharp!


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

:agree


rickm said:


> many american soldiers left their families and their gtos to serve in vietnam. you must be very proud of him. tell him we are very proud of him too. rickm.



:agree. Tell you Dad I also appreciate his service in Vietnam.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## Original Goat (Apr 4, 2012)

goatcheese, I'm restoring my '67 GTO that I ordered new in '67 and just got through doing a lot of work restoring my son's '71 LeMans Sport. We found that Ames Performance Engineering had just about anything you want to replace 64-77 cars. I'm looking at the Legendary interior kit for mine. Good job and good luck.

Bill


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Bill!
I'll check out Ames. I'm gonna need door panels, maybe a headliner, and a carpet kit. I'm using front and back 2006 gto seats. Very cool that you still have your '67! I like that burgundy/black color!
Brent


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

The heat is on guys! Planning on having Dad's car done this month! And, our baby is due in 2 weeks!! I'm hoping to drive it down from CO to Louisiana to surprise him with it the first week in July. I'm about to start filming steps of the remaining build, drive down there, and presentation. Will keep y'all updated.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Ordered over $3k in parts last week. Got Lexus pearl white coming. Hope to spray it this weekend!


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Guess I'm overly optimistic on my deadlines but, better than the opposite I guess. I drove it with the new independent rearend and big disc brakes for the first time a couple days ago. Drove awesome! Straight as an arrow and stops on a dime. We painted it with the pearl white yesterday. I'm having overheating problems with the 389. I have an aluminum radiator with 2 electric fans. Water pump looks new. I drove it about 1 hour across Denver to my buddies for painting and it over heated. It cranked right up once cooled. Hoping I didn't do any harm to it. Any of you had any problems with a 389 getting hot?
If there's not any major engine problems I plan on finishing the interior, grill, and trim stuff this week. My dad is working in Chicago so I plan on driving it (or, towing it) there this coming Friday to surprise him. I'm gonna coordinate with a car show on Saturday the 8th and have my dad's friend take him there for the show for the surprise. If any of you are in the area it would be cool to have some gto guys there.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

First thing to check on a Pontiac overheating problem is the clearance between the pump impeller and the metal plate that goes between it and the housing. That one thing is the most important key to keeping a Pontiac cool, and also the most overlooked. Search on here for other threads about it - there have been several. Basically what you do is massage the plate until it just kisses the impeller with no gasket between them, then when you install the gasket the clearance will bi right. I've also heard of some pumps with weird impellers that are tool small for the plate - they fit completely inside the hole - if that's the case, time for a different pump.

Bear


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Bear! I have been doing a lot of reading the last day or so on that. I'm headed across town to the paint booth to pick it up this morning. I hope I didn't do any harm to the engine by overheating it those couple times. It does crank up easy still.
Thanks Again!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

goatcheese said:


> Rearend tempted in... Wheels look sharp from the '05! There's a fire a few miles from the house so I figured I'd better get it rolling in case we have to evacuate. I plan on driving it within 2 weeks. If any of you are interested in retro-fitting brakes from newer gto's, camaro's, etc. I can modify them for your gto. Those big red calipers with GTO on them look sharp!


Car looks great Goatcheese, I've been following your build and must say I'm superimpressed. Your Dad is one lucky guy and I'm sure he's proud of you, goat or not! Godbless guys like him that served and sacrificed for us all.

I'd love to see some pics of the independent rear setup and some details on the late model GTO brake retrofit. :cheers


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Alky! I'm gonna do a video on stages of the build, drive, and surprise. If I can get it to run cool tomorrow and I haven't harmed the engine the couple times it got hot, I will be driving it to Chicago this weekend to give it to him.


----------



## goatcheese (Mar 25, 2011)

After a few days of trying to get it to run cool I have eaten my time up for interior and trim. I'll have to aim for the end of the month or early Oct. to drive it to Chicago. Looks like I have a bad water pump. Any of you have opinions on aftermarket 8 bolt pumps?


----------

